# Why does Rich Piana looks so fake and weird?



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey

Just wondering why Rich Piana looks so weird , i mean i know he has taken sh*t loads of drugs like steroids , GH and loads of stuff but so do most pro bodybuilders and they dont look fake and weird like him ?

I mean his arms look kinda like balloons and there's no definition there and he just looks huge and balloon like lol and the most common thing that causes this would be synthol but he said in a recent vid hes never had it only like twice ever and if you watch him you will know hes well known for speaking the truth and not giving a f**k so he wouldn't lie and he has no need to when hes admitted to every other drug lol , but yeah why does he looks so weird , huge and fake like pros dont look like him at all there all defined and shredded not like balloons


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

that's why


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

He's been on steroids and god knows what else for decades, might have had plastic surgery too for all we know, and he's pushing 50. That's why he looks weird. Seems like an ok guy though.


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

swole troll said:


> that's why


?? That makes no sense hahaha ! just looks like balloon arms

and yeah EpicSquats he seems a good guy gives good advice watch his vids just hate the way he looks


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought he came across as a pr**k, him and his 5% cronies


----------



## AlexH96 (Jun 3, 2015)

UlsterRugby said:


> I thought he came across as a pr**k, him and his 5% cronies


Yeah im unsure , i think he thinks hes above everybody but i respect him for telling the truth about roids and drugs and informing us younger upcoming bodybuilders about the truth and harm of them all


----------



## toecutter (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm thinking he perhaps has implants. I remember a guy who had muscle implants and he looked strangely soft like Rich and his muscles behaved bizarrely and un-naturally as he moved.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Reminds me of Gregg Valentino. And the faces he pulls... its a face only a mother could love.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I've always thought it was because of synthol?

But yeah, those faces he pulls when he does a set :lol:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks awful, even worse now with the tats. Id rather look like bob paris.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Synthol?


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Synthol.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there not a new injectable "filler" on the block, like synthol but more permenant?
PMMA I think - essentially plastic beads. I'm guessing something like that.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

He has had face work done, definitely botox and of course the synthol is still active after he "stopped". Could win gurning competitiion.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I thought he was natty??


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

well known synthol use
GH abuse 
decades of steroid abuse
as someone mentioned above hes actually got implants in his arms as well, i remember reading on a forum a while back about an ex of his claiming that hed had implants put into his arms (delts if i remember correctly) along with the synthol that's why when he flexes his nothing really changes shape or striates, you just seen veins appear
and then on top of all the above he shaves his hair and beard into ridiculous uncomplimentary designs for the size and shape of his head and basically ends up looking like a cross between the toxic avenger and mickey rourke in the wrestler


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Its because he has swallowed so much semen throughout his life....


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> Its because he has swallowed so much semen throughout his life....


ALL DAY YOU MAY

DRINK SEMEN ALL DAY


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

View attachment pianana.PNG


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Let's be fair here, if he didn't speak the truth regarding steroids no **** would know who he is, he's not actually famous for the way he looks as being something anyone would aspire to, not famous for his advice regarding diet or training as far as I've seen so it's just being open about AAS use


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)




----------

